# Draw results



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Supposedly the big draw was starting yesterday, I am being optimistic but I bet I draw my big foot tag. I had max points and I hope not too many people put in. Anyway good luck to all, the next few weeks should get exciting.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely, I've got my fingers crossed that I finally draw that elusive Leprechaun tag.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im sure i got my gost tag. not to many people put in for them.LOL


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm just happy you don't need a tag for Zombies.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

That's because they get a percentage from the sell of the zombie bullets. Now you know why the bullets cost so much, see your not just paying for fancy packaging.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually was talking to a DWR employee yesterday. She said that she had gotten an email on Friday that applications and draws were being processed that day and yesterday. I was calling about pulling a friends app out of the LE pool and just having him get a point this year. She said the draw had already started and she was told specifically in her email that unless the applicant has deceased it is too late to do anything. 

I asked her if she thought credit card pending charges would start about May 15th and she said she thought they would be sooner than that. 

Anyway, just passing on the info...Who knows if she is right or not


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

humpyflyguy said:


> That's because they get a percentage from the sell of the zombie bullets. Now you know why the bullets cost so much, see your not just paying for fancy packaging.


The other factor that makes them pricy is the green Zombie Zap goop they use on the tip. Production cost is high because it's a compound made from re-dead zomby brains.



UtahMountainMan said:


> I actually was talking to a DWR employee yesterday. She said that she had gotten an email on Friday that applications and *draws were being processed that day and yesterday.* I was calling about pulling a friends app out of the LE pool and just having him get a point this year. *She said the draw had already started *and she was told specifically in her email that unless the applicant has deceased it is too late to do anything.


Just an FYI... the draw happens so fast that by the time she read the email it was over. I have been involved with these types of drawings and they actually happen in a matter of seconds. The computers used are insanely fast.

The only thing left now is for them to let us know who did and didn't get what tags!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

goody goody were getten ready for our favorate game: permits permits who gets the permits lol OOO°)OO OOO°)OO


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

> Just an FYI... the draw happens so fast that by the time she read the email it was over. I have been involved with these types of drawings and they actually happen in a matter of seconds. The computers used are insanely fast.
> 
> The only thing left now is for them to let us know who did and didn't get what tags!


+1 Thanks for the post, very informative.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

you and me both mack


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody else remember the days when the draw came out and we would go uptown to the DWR office, (old one) and look through the sheets of papers hanging on the bullitin board outside? There was no credit card checking because you had to have all of the money up front and could put in for everything. My how times have changed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The old computer print outs, now those were the days.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Even though my chances are low, I love the week leading up to draw results!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It makes me remember what it was like to be Broncos fan back before they won the Superbowl. You feel that there is a chance.............but no...........not really.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have been checking my bank account every morning this week, as the web page starts loading I get butterflies. I know its to early for them to start hitting cards but I still get all worked up thinking....maybe this is our year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Anybody else remember the days when the draw came out and we would go uptown to the DWR office, (old one) and look through the sheets of papers hanging on the bullitin board outside? There was no credit card checking because you had to have all of the money up front and could put in for everything. My how times have changed.


I remember those days.Running over there in the morning with my mom to see if i my dad and his buddy got there tags. good old times. even running over there at night with my dad to see.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've stood in that line waiting to look over draw results 


-DallanC


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I got my draw results, they were real easy, after I got my retirement orders, I dug out both of my lifetime licenses, combined I have 9 deer tags to fill and I haven't even bought my TX and KS licenses yet! :shock: Its gonna be a good fall down home!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I loved going down to the DWR with my dad to see if we drew or if any family members drew!!! Thanks for bringing up a good memory!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i think the valley still echos when they announced my name down at the salt lake office when i drew my moose tag and again when the wife drew a deseret land and livestock bull elk tag a few years later. sure funny on how a few folks who got uptight about there names being on paper had the whole things changed you would think that a listing of names and no addresses or phone numbers wouldnt hurt but thats all in the past unfortunatly. but yeah i remember those years with great fondness lol


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I can remember the days when we would drive to North Temple to listen to them announce each drawn applicant for the different hunts and units. I was also there for the first year the division moved the announcements to the Lee Kay center.

I have max points on the either sex big foot tag, did not know we had a draw on leprechauns’? 

My mother-in –law is related to a leprechaun.
Big


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

It's been a while since I've been able to get on this site. I sure do enjoy reading all the comments made. I do have to say my friend played a nasty trick saying his card had been hit. I have told everyone I know. I have been checking my account 6-7 times a day. Come to find out, that he was feeding me a bunch of bull. I love the "Anticipation". Good luck to everyone, as long as your not putting in for my tag!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Mack, all the names! I loved looking through all of them to see if I knew anyone else who drew. I don't like that they don't post them anymore. Back in the day, if you didn't draw you could at least look through the names and see if you recognized anyone else and then run home to call them.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nostalgia abounds-- I liked wading through the people to look at the stapled pages to search for our results. I remember seeing my dad's name for moose (the only time I ever saw a name from our family). I was happy and so were the other 30+ people there. It was kind of like deer camp-- nobody really does it anymore. I'd stand there for an hour looking through the names. Good times and less anonymity.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Being able to see the names keeps the dwr honest. It also keeps some guys who might claim they have a tag when in fact they dont.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Waiting....and still waiting.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im sure i got my gost tag. not to many people put in for them.LOL


That's the same tag as the general buck deer...isn't it?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

CC hits this week? Maybe? Hopefully? Cant wait any longer!!!! Pleasssssssssse!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure i got my gost tag. not to many people put in for them.LOL
> ...


No because I see deer on that hunt.But I have never seen a gost yet on my hunt for them.lol


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

*I always seem to draw the*

unsuccessful tag but can never seem to find the area on my maps.


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Good News I got my Deer tag anyone else know if they drew yet. still don't know if the wife and kids drew out yet. oh well I will find out soon enough by the way I cant remember do they pull all The tags you draw out for at the same time like Rocky Mountain Goat and Deer just curious well good luck to everyone else I am already planing my trip to the High Uintas will have to buy the Big Bull over the counter due to the fact I cant put in for Limited entry Bull for a few years. Maybe 1 of my 5 kids will draw A Youth tag this year. BY THE WAY I ALWAYS GET MY DEER TAG DUE TO MY LIFE TIME LICENCE.  
Now hurry up and charge my Credit cards. I used several diffrent ones so I know who got what. Come on GOAT o-||


----------

